
Ask HN: Team Bookmarking? - memset
Hello! I wanted to ask what people here use for team bookmarking at work, and then ask for feedback for a concept I&#x27;ve been working on!<p>I previously created a tool about a year ago as a more useful &quot;new tab&quot; page to let me have all of the links I access at my fingertips: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17243986<p>Today, I have exactly three users: myself, my wife, and one paying customer (who is fantastic.) I decided the renew the domain, and decided to re-purpose this into a &quot;bookmarking for teams&quot; application.<p>The goal is to allow people to have links that they use every day right at their fingertips, and to make the &quot;new tab&quot; page more useful. Also to allow a company, or a team within a company, to quickly share relevant links with employees. The hope is to avoid the pain of &quot;I know I saw a link in slack&quot; or &quot;I know I have a google doc here somewhere...&quot;<p>What do you all use today? Is this something that would be useful? And, would you be willing to provide feedback on my little wireframe? https:&#x2F;&#x2F;invis.io&#x2F;SRS9Y64FHED
======
darekkay
I'm using my own tool, Static Marks[1], to manage most of my private and work
bookmarks. I'm also sharing my project bookmarks with my team. It looks
similar to your tool, but it's completely static (the bookmarks are managed in
a yaml file and the web app is a single html file).

[1] [https://darekkay.com/static-marks](https://darekkay.com/static-marks)

